# Ultra Cubing



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm proposing to start a new category of cubing called "UltraCubing". Really, this category already exists but I feel like it could help to gather these ideas into one sub-category. Where this idea stems from is the idea of ultra running, which is running distances greater than that of a standard marathon (26.2 miles). Traditionally, running in events that are sub-ultra distance you focus on speed, but ultra distances, which may include speed records, do not have speed as the primary objective, they have distance. Similarly, ultra-cubing would be the idea of events where speed, or "speedsolving", isn't _necessarily_ the main objective. Instead, ultra cubing would be a category of cubing in which competitors solve puzzles under extreme conditions, in mass amounts, or during long periods of time. Below is a list of events that would fall under this category:

Extreme
1) Solving while skydiving
3x3 single: Dan Knight - 20 seconds?
4x4 single: NONE
5x5 single: NONE
2) Solving while underwater
3x3 single: Anthony Brooks - 8.xx seconds
4x4 single: Kevin Hays - 52 seconds
5x5 single: Erik Akkersdijk - 1:40
6x6 single:
7x7 single:
3x3 (most cubes): Gabriel Dechichi - 8

3) Solving while running
Treadmill 8 mph
3x3 single:
4x4 single: 
5x5 single: 
Treadmill 10 mph
3x3 single:
4x4 single:
5x5 single:
Treadmill--PRE Challenge: sub-x at x-mph 
Phillip Espinoza -11.98 seconds at 12mph

Most while running half-marathon
Most while running full marathon
Most while running 50 miler
Most while running 100 miler

4) Solving while wakeboarding/surfing

Endurance/Time
5) Multi-BLD (no time limit)
Maskow - 95/100 

6) 24-hour marathon solving
3x3: Eric Limeback - 5,800 
7) 48-hour marathon solving
8) Multi-day solving

Amount
9) 100 puzzles
10) 500 puzzles
11) 1,000 puzzles
12) 5,000 puzzles
13) 10,000 puzzles

Real-Man's Average:
3x3 of 100: ??
3x3 of 500: ??
3x3 of 1,000: ??

I think there would be more events that could fall into the category of ultra cubing, so I was wondering if you could help think of ideas (without getting too carried away/obscure ie. chopsticks while holding breath BLD underwater). What do you all think of this idea being a distinct category under which cubers can hold Ultra Cubing World Records (UCWR's)? It doesn't have to be official, I'm not proposing for WCA recognition, just community recognition. Thoughts?


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 19, 2014)

Didn't Eric Limeback get the WR for most cubes in 24 hours with like 5000 cubes? And Kevin Hays did 3 cubes underwater, it's on YouTube somewhere.

Also, solving while surfing sounds awesome. How about solving while driving? (how about no)


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 19, 2014)

Also, Anthony Brooks solved 7(?) cubes underwater in one breath at US Nats, it's Guiness certified.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Also, Anthony Brooks solved 7(?) cubes underwater in one breath at US Nats, it's Guiness certified.



Guinness says 5:
http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records-6000/most-rubiks-cubes-solved-underwater/

Gabriel Dechichi had done 8 a year earlier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3SvnxJJMAs


----------



## A Leman (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to run ultra distance quite a bit and I don't think that I could ever compare cubing or even MBLD to it. If you can solve a cube, then you can solve them all day and the competition of a 48 hour marathon would focus on the ability to control sleep deprivation, not cubing. MBLD is much of the same thing. If you have enough locations, then you can keep memorizing and reviewing all day and it can actually be a lot of fun! 

The difference between that and ultra distance is that you do not have to worry about if or when your body will break down. There comes a point when the workload of long runs add up and you can "bonk" at the least opportune moments. I have had enough memories of trying to run an extra mile until I end up sitting under a tree for an hour to get back the energy to walk home. The people that actually succeed at ultra distance deserve massive respect in my opinion, but they usually don't need credit since it's such a personal sport and they're self-driven.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 20, 2014)

Heres a quote from an ultra runner I know: "Ultra running is 60% psychological, and the other 40% is in your head." I think this describes ultra running really well haha. It really comes down to this special type of focus that's different from the same type of focus used for things like reading or writing or other acedemics.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 20, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Guinness says 5:
> http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/records-6000/most-rubiks-cubes-solved-underwater/
> 
> Gabriel Dechichi had done 8 a year earlier:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3SvnxJJMAs


I think Dechichi's is the record now. Back in the days of speedcubing.com UWR lists the best was 6 cubes. I've done 10 on land (and 15 computer cubes ) but haven't had the opportunity to try underwater (iirc turning cubes is harder, holding breath is easier).


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 24, 2014)

Can people help with filling in some of these records? Either by telling me names or doing the record themselves? lol


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2014)

They're pretty arbitrary events (and you have a lot of stuff >3x3x3, whereas most people probably will do 3x3x3 only). I doubt any of the unfilled ones, except time for X cubes, have been done.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 24, 2014)

I dunno if anyone has ever beat Maskow's 95/100 for old style Multi-BLD (that he did in his house).


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 29, 2014)

Dan Knights has already done the skydiving one. I think someone else has done it too in the early 2000s, but I can't remember who.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2014)

Adam Morgan, for one.






There are quite a few others too if you search YouTube. I rather liked this one:


----------



## Randomno (Sep 29, 2014)

LABeast was apparently gonna do it skydiving, and was told he can't hold it while skydiving for safety reasons. So he ended up pretending to know BLD.


----------



## moralsh (Sep 29, 2014)

Maskow's 95/100 should also be there


----------



## WinPooh (Sep 29, 2014)

14) in the open space?


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the information, the results have been updated, feel free to tell me more if you know details and/or have links to records that are still empty. 

Btw Maskow's 95/100 is ABSOLUTELY INSANE. And I feel like that's still an understatement.



WinPooh said:


> 14) in the open space?



Zero gravity environment you mean? Do you have a record for this?

EDIT: Just saw this from Kevin Hays earlier this year. It's a 2-4 relay underwater. That's interesting. I wonder if this could count for 4x4 UWWR? He needs to do 5x5 underwater.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 30, 2014)

I remember a few years ago I solved a 3x3 cube on a Rollercoaster and I don't remember how fast I solved it. BTW I used a Rubik's brand to be extra safe so that I wouldn't have any types of pops.


----------



## WinPooh (Sep 30, 2014)

I think main difficulty of solving in the open space will be not zero gravity but necessity of space suit gloves.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 30, 2014)

WinPooh said:


> I think main difficulty of solving in the open space will be not zero gravity but necessity of space suit gloves.



Not if you're solveing it inside a spacecraft.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 30, 2014)

Could someone even do a 7x7 underwater???? is that possible?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 30, 2014)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Could someone even do a 7x7 underwater???? is that possible?


It'd certainly be pushing the limits. Moving around for 3 minutes underwater is possible but hard. You'd need a very good 7x7x7, obviously.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 30, 2014)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Could someone even do a 7x7 underwater???? is that possible?


I could definitely see Kevin hays doing it, if I can hold my breath above water for 3 minutes, he could probably do it under water while solving a cube.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 30, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Real-Man's Average:
> 3x3 of 100: ??



Please. Everyone's done an ao100, and an ao500 wouldn't take _too_ long, depending on how fast you are. Even an ao1000 could be done in a day for someone with no life (kinda like me), none the less I'd applaud such a feat.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 30, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Please. Everyone's done an ao100, and an ao500 wouldn't take _too_ long, depending on how fast you are. Even an ao1000 could be done in a day for someone with no life (kinda like me), none the less I'd applaud such a feat.



what a Real-Man's Average is where you include the scramble in the solve. Like I would start the timer them scramble and solve the cube while the timer is running.


----------



## kcl (Sep 30, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Please. Everyone's done an ao100, and an ao500 wouldn't take _too_ long, depending on how fast you are. Even an ao1000 could be done in a day for someone with no life (kinda like me), none the less I'd applaud such a feat.



Nonono, you misunderstood. The challenge is "how fast can you do a full ao100"?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 30, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> Please. Everyone's done an ao100, and an ao500 wouldn't take _too_ long, depending on how fast you are. Even an ao1000 could be done in a day for someone with no life (kinda like me), none the less I'd applaud such a feat.


I think it's kinda funny when people get angsty towards things they don't know about

A real man's AoX is where you time yourself for the entire thing. Say, an hour to do an Ao100 from start to finish.


----------



## Soul Cube (Sep 30, 2014)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Can people help with filling in some of these records? Either by telling me names or doing the record themselves? lol



I'll try 48 hours of cubing


----------



## raulsocal (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow i really like this post, i will try some of them...


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Oct 14, 2014)

Solving while juggling?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2014)

Lonely Parrot said:


> Solving while juggling?



Here are 2 good videos of that

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAIPL5O9Uwk


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 15, 2014)

Solving whilst cycling (on a flat ground, with no obstacles around of course)?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 15, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Solving whilst cycling (on a flat ground, with no obstacles around of course)?



Badmephisto's most recent vid.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 15, 2014)

I just realized, in the same sense that an ultramarathon is longer than a regular marathon, extremely large/big solves could be considered ultracubing.

Some big stuff:
- 121x121x121 by Adrian Acosta, and I'm going to try a 128x128x128 sometime soon
- 30x30x30 with keyboard by me
- Yottaminx by me
- 55x55 sliding puzzle by soup
- 95/100 multiBLD by Marcin Kowalczyk
- 7x7x7x7x7 by Matthew Sheerin and separately by Ethan Muldoon
- 120-cell Mirror-Z by Andrey Astrelin (427287 moves) and Nan Ma (357330 moves)


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 17, 2014)

Real-Man's 3x3 Average of 100: 34:27.60
done with keyboard timer


Spoiler: details



number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.67
worst time: 12.96

current mo3: 10.12 (σ = 0.95)
best mo3: 8.58 (σ = 0.79)

current avg5: 9.76 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 8.33 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 9.92 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 8.88 (σ = 0.61)

current avg50: 9.53 (σ = 0.88)
best avg50: 9.36 (σ = 0.74)

current avg100: 9.61 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 9.61 (σ = 0.87)

session avg: 9.61 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 9.67

Average of 100: 9.61
1. 9.05 R' F D' B2 L2 B' U' R' U F2 U2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 
2. 9.78 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D L' R' U' L F' R B' F2 L 
3. 10.31 D B2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D B' R2 D2 L' D' F U R D' U2 F 
4. 10.28 F' U D2 L2 U F' B2 L U' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L D2 F2 R' 
5. 9.00 L2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 B F' L D' B' U B' U2 F2 U2 L2 
6. 8.19 B2 D U R2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 R' D2 R2 B L' F D' R' B2 F D' B 
7. 9.35 L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L2 D' B' R' U B2 L U' F' R F' 
8. 11.42 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' U R F R' D F2 D2 L' D' 
9. (12.52) R2 F' D2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B U F' R2 B D2 R D' F2 L2 D' 
10. 9.24 F' L2 D2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 U2 L B2 F' D U B' D2 B2 L D 
11. 9.95 U2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 L2 D2 R' F U F R' F U2 L B2 R' F2 
12. (7.82) U2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 L D' F' U B' F2 D R B2 U' 
13. 8.38 D B R2 D' L D L2 F2 B' U2 L' F2 R F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L' 
14. 10.03 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R' D2 F R' U' L' R' B' R2 B' 
15. 10.22 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L B L2 B F U L' D' F' U 
16. 10.99 F2 D2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 R' B D' L2 B' L2 D2 F R F' L 
17. 9.84 R2 U2 D' R F' L D2 B D R' U' F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 
18. 10.31 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B' R2 U' L' U2 R' U' F D 
19. 9.76 F2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U R U' B' D' B D' F L' D 
20. 9.89 B' F2 D2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 F D' U2 F' D' L' F D B2 F2 L2 
21. 9.21 F L F L' D L F2 R D B L' U2 R F2 R D2 B2 L D2 R L2 
22. 11.14 D' F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D' B R B' F' L2 R' B2 R2 
23. 10.46 D L2 U' F2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L' F D U2 F2 L B D2 B D' 
24. 10.34 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 U' F' R2 U2 B' R F2 L2 U' B 
25. 9.15 L B' U L F2 U D2 L' B R' L2 U F2 U F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 
26. (12.77) R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D U B2 U' F' L2 F2 L D U' R' D2 B D' 
27. 9.18 B2 R' U2 R' L' U L F' R' B' D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D 
28. 9.27 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F' L2 F U R B F U L' U' 
29. 8.96 F2 D' R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B L' F R2 D F2 D' R' F2 D' 
30. 9.09 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 D R2 F' U2 L' R' U B2 R2 U2 
31. 9.89 F D2 R2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 F' U2 R' B R2 D' U F' D2 L B' F2 
32. 8.24 L2 R D2 F2 L' D2 B2 R F2 U2 R2 D B' F2 R' D B' L' U2 B U2 
33. 8.61 L' D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' U' L U2 R' B2 F' L2 U' 
34. 9.09 L2 D F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R' B' R2 D L' F R B L D' 
35. 11.19 L R2 B2 L B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' F R' U L B2 L2 R2 B' 
36. 9.00 R F B2 U' B' D R2 D' F2 L U2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 
37. 10.74 U2 D2 F R L2 U' D R U' R2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 
38. 9.04 D' F' R' F2 B R' U R B D2 L2 B2 U F2 B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 
39. 10.19 D2 B' D R' F2 R' U B R U B2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 L2 B2 D2 R 
40. 9.87 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F U2 R2 F U B2 F U' L F D' F R2 U 
41. 8.40 D2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L' D R U B2 L2 D' R2 F 
42. 9.30 R2 F D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 R' D2 U B D2 B 
43. 8.71 R L' B D F' L' D2 R2 F B2 D' L2 U2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 
44. 10.35 B' L2 F2 R L2 D L' B U' L' F2 L U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R D2 L' 
45. 9.36 F2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 D2 R' D2 U' F' R' B' U' F' D2 R 
46. (8.04) D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 R B2 L' U R F U' F L U 
47. 11.85 B2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L' B2 U2 F2 U' L' D' L2 R' B L' F' U R2 
48. 9.77 R2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 R B2 L D2 U2 F R2 U2 F R F U' L' F' 
49. 8.93 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' D2 B F' R' F U B R' U2 L2 F' L 
50. 10.01 L2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' L D2 F' L' U B' D' 
51. 10.04 B' L2 F L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 U B D F2 R B' R2 D' L B 
52. 9.77 D2 R U' F D' L' U2 D B2 L F R2 L2 F' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 B' U2 
53. 8.49 D2 F2 R' B U F' D2 R' D R F2 D2 F2 U2 R D2 L2 U2 L' U2 
54. 9.00 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D U' R B' L F L2 B' D L U2 F2 
55. 8.55 F B2 U2 D' B' U2 F D' R' B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 D 
56. 8.88 F L2 F R2 D2 F' L2 U2 B' U2 B' L' F' D U' L D2 F2 D' B' R2 
57. 9.17 F L2 F R2 F U2 B2 L2 R2 B F' D' R U B' L D F2 R2 B2 F 
58. 9.60 D' L2 U R2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 R' F' D2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L' R' F' 
59. 9.47 D2 L' R' B2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R D2 U L2 F' R D2 F D2 U' L2 D 
60. (12.19) D' B L' U R F' U F2 R D' R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D 
61. 10.31 F2 D2 R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' U2 L' F D2 R' D U L2 R' U B' F 
62. 9.01 U R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 R D F L2 F2 D L B' R D2 
63. 9.01 F U2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 U R2 U F' L R2 U' F2 D' 
64. (12.96+) L2 B' L2 F R2 U2 B F2 L2 R2 F' U' L' R B' D' F2 L' D F D' 
65. 9.90 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 D2 F U2 L' F2 U B F' U2 R2 U' 
66. 10.68 D2 F2 R' U2 R B2 L B2 L2 D2 R' F' U2 B' F L2 D' R2 B' L2 
67. 9.74 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U' L B' L2 R2 U' L' F2 L' 
68. 11.48 L2 D2 F D2 F U2 F' R2 B U2 B R' F2 D' R D B R F' L B 
69. 9.78 D' U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 B' L F R F' D' R2 D2 R B2 
70. 8.40 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F' R B2 U F D F' R U2 R2 F 
71. 8.47 F2 B' L D' L F U' R' D L2 U2 R' U2 R U2 L U2 L F2 
72. 9.41 F R2 U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F' U' L2 F2 L2 F' L B' F2 D2 
73. (7.85) D F2 L' B' U D' B R2 B R2 D2 L2 B2 L F2 B2 D2 B2 R F2 
74. 9.35 U2 F2 L F2 L U2 R D2 R' U2 R' F D' F2 U' R2 B D2 L U' 
75. 10.15 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 F' R' D' B D2 U L' B F' D2 R 
76. 9.23 B' U2 D' R U L' U' F' R' B' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U D R2 F2 R2 D 
77. 9.66 B2 U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 R' D R' F L' D L R2 U2 L 
78. 10.42 F2 R L2 D R2 L' F' B' R' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 
79. 8.59 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B' F' L' R2 B D L B2 L U' B2 F 
80. 8.19 D2 F R' U2 R2 D R' U F U2 L U2 R F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 L' 
81. 9.76 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R' U F2 D' F R' D2 B F2 D 
82. (8.17) L2 F2 L' F' B2 R' B2 R D' B D2 B2 U2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 
83. 8.22 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 U F D' B' L2 R F2 L U2 B R 
84. 10.38 B2 L2 R2 D2 F D2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 D2 U2 L B' L' D2 L' 
85. 8.77 B L2 B2 U L' U2 B' D2 R L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 
86. 9.11 B2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F L B' L D' U F U B L' 
87. 9.38 U2 B2 R D2 U2 B2 L' F2 D2 L U R' D' L B D2 U2 F D2 F L' 
88. 9.76 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 R F2 L2 U2 B R' U' R' D' B U B2 D L' 
89. 8.89 B L2 B U2 B U2 B U2 F' D2 F D F' L' R2 D B2 U2 R' U' 
90. 8.17 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' U L' F' D2 L' U2 R' B' 
91. 10.33 R' B2 R U2 B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 B L' D' U' R F' R2 B R 
92. (12.61) B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D' U F L2 R B' U B2 F L2 D F2 
93. 12.07 U2 B D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 F U B L F' R2 D2 U' F U2 B' 
94. (7.67) D2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 D R U' R' U' L B' U L2 F2 
95. 10.62 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F' L B' U' L2 B R2 F R' D2 
96. 9.69 R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 R' B2 D' F' L2 D B R2 U2 R U L' 
97. 9.02 L D B U R2 D L F' R' D' B2 U2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2 U2 
98. 9.04 F D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F D2 R2 F D' B U L' R' F D U' L R 
99. 10.54 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D B' L2 F' D2 B2 L B U' L' 
100. 10.79 D2 R2 F' U2 B D L U' R' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 17, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I just realized, in the same sense that an ultramarathon is longer than a regular marathon, extremely large/big solves could be considered ultracubing.
> 
> Some big stuff:
> - 121x121x121 by Adrian Acosta, and I'm going to try a 128x128x128 sometime soon
> ...



Yo, what do you mean by a 7x7x7x7x7? That's got 5 dimensions?!?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Yo, what do you mean by a 7x7x7x7x7? That's got 5 dimensions?!?



Yes, that's correct.

http://www.gravitation3d.com/magiccube5d/unsolved.html (Note that this is not unsolved anymore, as was mentioned above.)
http://www.gravitation3d.com/magiccube5d/hallofinsanity.html


----------



## STOCKY7 (Oct 18, 2014)

Woah! That looks incredibly difficult!


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Oct 20, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Here are 2 good videos of that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWGXV40cu1s
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAIPL5O9Uwk



I mean juggling the cubes while solving them


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2014)

Womack somehow managed to not post a video of cubes being solved while being juggled: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_gHa2x2OQA


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 20, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Solving whilst cycling (on a flat ground, with no obstacles around of course)?





Randomno said:


> Badmephisto's most recent vid.


Or more impressively
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRO3Gec8_gU&list=UUMExmJlRko_JFsQu0-glkQQ


----------



## JediJupiter (Oct 20, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Or more impressively
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRO3Gec8_gU&list=UUMExmJlRko_JFsQu0-glkQQ


Woah, that was insane.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Nov 18, 2014)

qqwref said:


> I just realized, in the same sense that an ultramarathon is longer than a regular marathon, extremely large/big solves could be considered ultracubing.
> 
> Some big stuff:
> - 121x121x121 by Adrian Acosta, and I'm going to try a 128x128x128 sometime soon
> ...



WOW yeah all those would fall perfectly in this category. Super Big Cubes would be an appropriate cubing parallel to ultra running. How about give me the record for biggest NxNxN cube done and even biggest NxNxNxN...xN cube.. er.. puzzle solved.



CyanSandwich said:


> Or more impressively
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRO3Gec8_gU&list=UUMExmJlRko_JFsQu0-glkQQ



Wow, yeah that is insane! Riding a BMX bike backwards and doing BLD. Now throw in juggling and my mind will be incomprehensibly BLOWN.


----------

